
India Stack – Digital Infrastructure as Public Good - yarapavan
https://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2019/11/240375-india-stack-digital-infrastructure-as-public-good/fulltext
======
yarapavan
The India Stack is a name given to a family of APIs, open standards, and
infrastructure components that allow a user in India to demand services
digitally. As of 2019, the services the India Stack offers are proving
identity, completing KYC, making digital payments, signing documents digitally
and sharing of data. As the article notes, While the list of APIs is growing,
some of the APIs listed - Authentication, KYC, eSign, UPI - are now mature,
well understood, and enable efficient delivery of services in India.

This article is written by the technologists who designed and built the stack
from top to bottom. The Indiastack experience offers multiple lessons in
technology, systems, and regulatory architectures.

